# El sonido surround es un delay de la señal??



## juanyaudat (Feb 23, 2012)

estaba inventigando de que se trataba el sistema surround y en un pagina encontre que decia que era un delay , esto es cierto?? de ser asi como seria un circuito de un delay o un surround, auque creo que este ultimo es solo de sonido digital, gracias


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (Feb 23, 2012)

El sonido surround, sonido envolvente o sonido 3D, se refiere al uso de múltiples canales de audio para provocar efectos envolventes a la audiencia, ya sea proveniente de una película o de una banda sonora. Esta tecnología ha llegado hoy a nuestros hogares, como parte fundamental de los sistemas de cine en casa.
En los años 1930, la banda sonora de una película se reproducía en un solo altavoz (sonido monoaural), o en varios altavoces reproduciendo el mismo sonido detrás de la sala. Hoy en día esa experiencia ha cambiado. En una sala de cine moderna, el sonido viene desde todas direcciones: es lo que se conoce como sonido envolvente.
Una de las primeras producciones en incorporar sonido envolvente fue Fantasía (Walt Disney, 1941). En ese entonces, se hicieron grabaciones separadas de cada sector de la orquesta y luego se mezclaron a través de 4 pistas de audio óptico analógico.
Técnicamente, el concepto de sonido surround fue acuñado por Dolby Laboratories (Dolby.com) el año 1982, cuando lanzan el "Dolby Surround Sound" como primer sistema de sonido envolvente para cine.
Hoy por hoy, también muchos equipos de audio poseen sistemas de sonido multicanal, hay videojuegos preparados para este sistema; en definitiva, esta tecnología resulta común en la actualidad.
El sonido Surround se puede conseguir mediante la colocación física de un conjunto de altavoces o introduciendo efectos al procesar la señal, de modo que produzcan una percepción psicoacústica de 3D.
Este novedoso sistema de sonido envolvente es ideal para la música electroacústica. El efecto tridimensional la hace mucho más espectacular y efectiva.
[editar]Surround con altavoces

La forma más simple de Surround es lo que se conoce como formato estereo 3/2. La norma ITU-R BS 775-1 es el estándar emitido por la ITU (International Telecomunications Union) para colocación de altavoces para lograr una respuesta óptima cuando se utiliza dicho formato.
El formato estéreo 3/2 está compuesto por un total de 5 altavoces:
Canal central. Situado en una posición central con respecto al canal izquierdo y derecho; en el mismo eje se encontraría el sweet spot punto ideal en el que el oyente debería estar colocado.
Canal izquierdo y canal derecho. A una distancia de 30º, con respecto al eje central que va del canal central al sweet spot. Es la misma posición que ocupan en el formato estéreo 2/0, por lo que mantiene la compatibilidad. En algunas ocasiones, es posible que el ángulo de separación sea aún mayor, teniendo como límite máximo los 35º.
Dos canales traseros. Colocados en un ángulo de 110º con respecto al eje central, son los que permiten hablar de sonido envolvente, sin ellos, sería formato estéreo sin más. Los canales Surround no presentan demasiadas exigencias en cuanto a su colocación, pues la percepción humana no es muy buena cuando se enfrenta a sonidos procedentes desde la parte posterior.

Para poder crear correctamente la imagen sonora, el oído debe recibir la información procedente de cada uno de los 5 canales al mismo tiempo, por ello, los altavoces deben estar situados equidistantes con respecto al sweet spot. Esta equidistancia se logra considerando el sistema como un círculo imaginario, de forma que el sweet spot es el centro de la circunferencia, y los altavoces se ubican todos en el borde de la misma, distanciados del centro una longitud equivalente al radio del círculo.
Cuando esto no es posible, se introducirá un retardo électrónico en aquellos altavoces situados más próximos al oyente, hasta cuadrar el tiempo y que todas las señales lleguen al oído "en fase", es decir, al mismo tiempo.
En el plano teórico, a la hora de colocar los altavoces, habría que tener en cuenta que todos deberían estar situados a la misma altura, preferentemente a nivel del oído. Sin embargo, la presencia de obstáculos, a nivel práctico, hace que a veces se tengan que situar por encima o por debajo de esta altura ideal. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta en ese caso es que la desviación con respecto al eje horizontal, cuya referencia son los oídos del oyente, no sea superior a los 15º; a partir de ese límite, los sonidos son percibidos como procedentes de arriba o abajo.   del wiki



me recuerda el sistema de canal fantasma utilizado en los sistemas valvulares


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 23, 2012)

Ojo que el sonido envolvente y el sonido 3D son dos cosas diferentes no las confunda, y en la practica es muchisimo mas facil obtener sonido envolvente que sonido 3D, el sonido envolvente no es mas que la resultante de restar entre los canales stereo de una señal convencional sus componentes impares y luego amplificarla con un minusculo retardo que suele ser de 38ms para que dé la impresion de "estar ahi", y todo se puede hacer con tecnologia analogica, aunque no es necesario el retardo.

Sin el retardo tambien queda bien.


----------



## juanyaudat (Feb 23, 2012)

Gracias Ferchito, tenes idea de como se puede hacer el retardo?? por que quiero armar un home


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 23, 2012)

juanyaudat dijo:


> Gracias Ferchito, tenes idea de como se puede hacer el retardo?? por que quiero armar un home



hola en realidad hay circuitos especializados para generar un retardo en la linea de audio pero en la practica la diferencia con uno que no lo tiene es muy poca.

Lo mas importante de todo es lograr obtener la componente envolvente a partir de la señal stereo, y para ello necesitaras usar tecnicas operacionales para poderlo obtener. 



Se debe construir un circuito del tipo restador a partir de Op Amps para ponerlo a comparar la señal stereo y a la salida obtener la componente envolvente. Es un metodo rudimentario pero es la esencia de esta tecnica.


----------



## nicolas (Feb 24, 2012)

Mira, revisa esta página, ahi tenés todo para hacer un sistema de sonido envolvente... la verdad es que esta muy bien explicado...


http://sound.whsites.net/project26.htm


----------



## Ley de Watt (Feb 24, 2012)

El efecto surround sencillo y barato es el metodo de restar las señales estereo.
Si quiere algo mas elaborado, entonces eleve una octava las frecuencias inferiores a 7KHz.
Pero si busca un efecto surround completo, entonces le pones el delay o desfasas la señal surround 90 grados de la señal original.



nicolas dijo:


> Mira revisa esta pagina ahi tenes todo para hacer un sistema de sonido envolvente... la verdad es que esta muy bien explicado...
> http://sound.whsites.net/project26.htm


 
Muchacho practica mas el ingles, por ejemplo este fragmento de la pagina que citas:

"Update - 02 Sep 2000
The Mitsubishi M65830 Digital Delay IC has been discontinued (for reasons beyond my comprehension), and for some time there was no suitable replacement."


----------



## nicolas (Feb 24, 2012)

Tienes razon lo que dices pero si lees bien el ingles entenderias que en ese articulo solo explica como realizar un delay y en el otro lo hace con un pt2399 que no esta discontinuado... solo lo envie a esa pagina porque es ahi donde sale el diagrame en bloques de un sonido surround completo....


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 25, 2012)

Este delay seria valido si la señal de entrada para este fuera el resultado de la resta de las señales estereo


----------



## nicolas (Feb 25, 2012)

si... si te fijes la pagina propone todo eso y mas aun... fijate que cada uno de los bloques son circuitos de la pagina y cada uno cumple una funcion especifica...
El diagrama de bloques solo muestra un sistema de sonido envolvente medianamente decente...


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 25, 2012)

Pues hay esta lo que estabas buscando, debes construir el delay con el PT2399 porque el integrado delay Mitsubishi segun el Sr Eliott ya esta descontinuado.

Voy a averiguar si aca en Bogota consigo este chip pues me interesaria construirlo tambien.


----------

